# The Lubix ELITE



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 15, 2010)

So i have had my elite for almost a month now and i am very pleased with it. I have wanted to do a review of it before but i just saw the maker post his modifications just not pictures so i'll get the pictures for him. The only thing i forgot to take was the V-5 mod on the corners but most everybody knows that. Just a quick take of my thoughts on the cube... IT IS AMAZING.

The one on the right is the ELITE and the one on the left is a regular Gu Hong that I have used since it came out. Also just ignore the dirtyness of them. Tomorrow is cleaning day.

EDIT: i forgot to mention that I did NOT; make this cube, claim this modding as mine, or am able to get you one.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like fairly simple but very time consuming modding. His dedication and ingenuity is clearly shown though.


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a good looking cube right there mah man. I should buy. In fact, I probably will. It's Christmas after all


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't see what's different...please describe?


----------



## ruff48 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's a very rare and unique modded gu hong.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 15, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> I can't see what's different...please describe?


 
The difference is explained here.


----------



## legend260 (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I ask a question here ? Does this make Guhong easier to pop ?


----------



## kvaele (Jan 23, 2011)

legend260 said:


> Can I ask a question here ? Does this make Guhong easier to pop ?


 
No, I've used my friend's Elite and it pops less than my normal guhong.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 24, 2011)

Is ELITE POM? POM meaning higher quality plastic, because people say POM is whiter and the ELITE looks whiter than the average cube, please personal message


----------

